# Problemas con tarjeta de red

## lanstat

Saludos, el problema es el siguiente, estoy usando gentoo y el sistema no me reconoce la tarjeta de red asi que la cargo con modprobe forcedeth, entonces me la reconoce y puedo acceder pero cuando intento hacer correr el daemon /etc/init.d/net.eth0 (pues lo necesito para poder levantar bases de datos) se detiene en la parte de Running dhclient ... lo cual no se porque alguno me podria decir como solucianar ese error y ademas me podrian decir como hacer para cargar el modulo de la tarjeta pues hasta ahora lo cargo manualmente.

Saludos

----------

## esteban_conde

hay que poner el nombre del módulo en el archivo /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6, se pone solamente el nombre del módulo sin extensión.

----------

## luispa

Si el cliente dhcp no te funciona puede ser porque 1) el driver/tarjeta no te funciona bien o 2) tu dhcp server no está bien o 3) algún otro problema físico entre el server dhcp y tu pc. 

Qué chip tiene tu tarjeta? pega la salida de "lspci" y de "ifconfig"

Para asegurarte que el driver está bien, el cable, el switch, el dhcpserver, etc etc... prueba a poner una ip estática del mismo rango, así sales de bastantes dudas, por ejemplo, si tu dhcpserver tiene la 192.168.1.1: 

```
Sintaxis: ifconfig [device] [direccion.ip.estatica] netmask [máscara.de.tu.red] up

 # modprobe <driver>

 # ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 up

 # ping 192.168.1.1

```

Luis

----------

## Mustela

Lo que puedes hacer también es compilar el controlador dentro del kernel, no como módulo, y borra el resto de controladores de red que haya en el kernel, que sepas que no usas. Y usa también MMIO en vez de PIO si tienes esa opción.

Saludos.

----------

## lanstat

Gracias por las respuestas pues miren eso de probar con un router pues no lo puedo hacer pues no uso mi maquina para acceder a internet lo unico que deseo hacer es levantar una base de datos en localhost pero cuando ejecuto el daemon de postgres ejecuta antes el daemon de net.eth0 y de ahi el problema pues como salta errores con dhcp pues no puedo hace nada   :Crying or Very sad: 

Saludos

----------

